# OpenOffice Datum einfügen



## mÖre (7. Januar 2009)

*OpenOffice Datum einfügen*

Hallo

Ich gibt es eine Funktion oder Ähnliches, welches beim speichern einer Datei automatisch das Aktuelle Datum (ggf ammt Uhrzeit) einfügt?

Genauer genommen ist es die Tabellenkalkulation von oOo.
Geht dadrum, dass man in einem Haushaltsbuch immer das Datum der letzten Änderung IM Dokument hat (also nicht Dateieigenschaften-letzetre Änderung) um die Aktualität besser nachzuvollziehen.

danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: OpenOffice Datum einfügen*

wüßt ich nix, glaube auch nicht, dass so was klappt, da die tabelle selbst, also die formeln usw., nicht "weiß", dass du grad gespeichert hast und das programm verlassen wirst. 

was es bestimmt gibt ist ne funktion, die die aktuelle zeit usw. in einer zelle schreibt, aber rauskopieren und dann nur den wert einfgen müßtest du wohl selber.


----------



## mÖre (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: OpenOffice Datum einfügen*

Danke
Ein Kumpel hat mir eben schon doch helfen können.
einfach 
	
	



```
=heute()
```
 eingeben. dann erscheint das heutige datum- bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass da morgen auch das morgige drinsteht


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: OpenOffice Datum einfügen*

ja, eben NICHT, weil die tabelle beim öffnen immer schaut "was hamm wa denn heute...?"


wenn es doch klappen sollte, dann sag bescheid


----------



## mÖre (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: OpenOffice Datum einfügen*

stimmt.. jetz ist morgen, bzw heute war gestern und so... es steht wirklich das aktuelle Datum drin.. mist...

ok Problem nicht gelösst.. was mach mer jetz?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: OpenOffice Datum einfügen*

ich wüßte nix, außer man schreibt vlt. ein makro, so dass nur auf knopfdruck jeweils das "heutige" datum in ein bestimmtes feld geschrieben wird. aber makros schreiben => kein plan ^^


----------

